# Really bad week



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

I finally went to my doctor this week and he started me on Lexapro and Depakote. What a mistake! I've felt worse this week than ever!The anxiety I was having has turned into full blown panic to the point I can hardly leave the house.My stomach starts churning and here comes the D as soon as I think about having to go somewhere.The thought of food makes me ill and I've been surviving on applesauce, bananas,english muffins and pretzels.Lost 4 lbs in 5 days.I'm going to call back tomorrow and ask to be put back on the Effexor xr that I was on before.I'll just have to live with the side effect that bothered me before.Anything is better than this.I'm also going to ask for Xanax.The worst is how I'm going to have to disappoint my husband and tell him there's no way I can take a train into NYC Wednesday to see the Broadway play we have tickets for.I hate myself for that but I just can't do it.Thanks for letting me vent. Things have got to get better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,Not familiar with Depakote... but very familiar with Lexapro. I had to cut the dosage in half in order to be able to tolerate it because I experienced some of the same problems at the higher dosage of Lexapro.There are other ways to combat anxiety, one of which is relaxation therapies such as self-hypno, or talk therapy or even exercise doing something that you enjoy.I wouldn't give up your tickets just yet. Allow yourself some time to adapt to all the changes that your body is probably going through during the medication transitions.That the mere thought of going somewhere triggers your IBS might suggest that if you could find ways to help temper the anxiety, your IBS might also improve?Eric has lots of great information on relaxation therapies and your doctor can help you to find a medication regime that works best for you as well.And sometimes just venting, as you are doing, is one of the best ways to alleviate stress and the accompanying anxiety.Hugs from some of us who have gone through the same kinds of things also helps..{{{{{{ H U G S }}}}}}}}}}  Evie


----------



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words Evie. I called my doctor's and left a message asking to go back on the Effexor and for some Xanax to get me through the worst.An office person called back and said my doctor said to cut out the Depakote and stay on the Lexapro.Even after I had said in my message how awful it made me feel. I quit taking it yesterday. I guess I will just take nothing and try to get through on my own.I am still trying to find a psychologist to see. I guess I will be shopping for a new doctor as well.I wish I could find someone who has extensive experience with IBS patients in my area.


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

Prplatt, did the doc say anything like sometimes the anxiety gets worse until your body adjust to it? When I first started on anxiety medication I was given imipramine (forgive the spelling) and it had me jumping out of my skin. The doc told me it would take a few days for me to adjust, but I couldn't wait that long because I had to be able to do my job at work, so they swithced me to Trazadone which I take at night. I have been taking it nightly for about 5 years now, and Prozac for about 3 years. I'm scared to get off of them because I don't want to experience the anxziety attacks I used to have. My doc says some people stay on meds forever, but I still wonder what side effects might pop up further down the road. Hang in there girl, and keep those tickets. Sometimes anxiety will ease up for a time. You just might make it to that show!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Puffy is right about giving the meds time to work. Something else you might consider is asking your doctor about taking only half as much of the Lexapro to start with. I only take 5mg daily. I've been taking Trazadone to sleep for years and years because I, too, need to be able to work.I really recommend the relaxation therapies. Best wishes, Evie


----------

